# Thoughts on Eheim Classic vs. Pro II series



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Right now I'm comparing the 2217 Classic vs. the Pro II series 2028. Could be for a single can on a tank in the 75-90 gal. range, or possibly for a double can setup on a large tank ... 125 or more. Haven't decided yet. And, for the larger tank I'd also be considering the FX5. Anyway, the more I read up on how to operate these filters, the less I see that really justifies the higher price of the Pro II unit. I am interesting in soliciting the opinion of owners with experience who could either disagree or confirm my research. The following summarizes my impression based on a lot of reading:

The Pro II makes certain owner chores more convenient to perform, but those chores still have to be done.

The Pro II has a self-priming pumpbutton. In theory, and perhaps in practice, this makes starting the filter easier. But some users report it doesn't really always work as easily as advertised, and they only need it when starting an empty filter which basically means just once. Also, this adds a potential leak point. And some owners do get leaks, which sends them to AtomicRice if they're lucky enough to find it for a replacement o-ring. But starting a classic 2215 or 2217 isn't difficult with the quick-disconnect valves that are included, and sucking on the tubing till you get a mouthful isn't necessary. Just dunk and fill your whole intake tube from the intake strainer down to the open disconnect valve. With the tube filled, close the valve. Then take the valve end out of the water, hook it up to the can, and the siphon will do the rest. When the can fills from the siphon and water begins to show in the output tube, start the filter.

The ProII has a more convenient disconnect valve setup, which shuts off all hoses and allows the canister to be removed with the flick of one lever. On the classic can, you have to shut off two valves first. I would expect the classic _might_ be prone to dripping a bit more water when this is done, but maybe not. And because this procedure is all manual on the classic, there is a greater potential for error. But some Pro II users have reported that while the disconnect system on the Pro II is easier, it is also more fragile. Don't know if that's true or not, but since filter cleaning is typically only every three months or so, the major benefit to the newer design seems to be just aesthetic to me. It looks slick.

The Pro II has baskets, and the classic can does not. Cleaning the classic is probably a bit messier, but anyone who's not willing to get their hands into fish gunk once every few months maybe shouldn't be using a canister anyway. Just my opinion. Anyway, I guess this boils down to personal preference.

The Pro II has a visual flow indicator that lets you know when the can is starting to clog. I don't know how well this works in practice, but I do think it's a nice feature in theory. But I also think an experienced and attentive user would be able to tell anyway.

The classic can has metal clips to hold the motorhead sealed on the can. The Pro II has more attractive plastic latches. I haven't found anyone reporting trouble with the Pro II latches, but I would probably tend to trust metal catches better than plastic.

I've read that the Pro II is sometimes sold with the 'installation sets' included instead of the typical Eheim green intake and spraybar, but perhaps this was something only done in the past, cuz I'm not finding this package for sale now. The Pro II is officially sold with no media included, but most big online retailers offer a media-included bundle. The Classic series comes with media included.

That's about all I know. Aside from the more stylish appearance and the media baskets, I'm not sure what else there is that really justifies the extra expense of the Pro II series. The 2217 sells in the $150 range, while the 2028 sells with media for $250-ish. And while there may be some feature or quality consideration with the Pro II I haven't considered or discovered, a hundred bucks is a hundred bucks.

Have I got it all about right? Or are there reasons I've missed that would make you recommend the Pro II anyway?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That is just about the best write up of the differences between those lines of filters I have ever seen. Almost worth putting in the library as an article :thumb:

I have been using Eheim classic series filters since the 1970s - they have remained virtually unchanged! I can't see me swapping them out for something else anytime soon, and I see absolutely no need to spend extra money on the pro series.

I particularly love the 2217 and 2260, and have written about my experiences with them here.

Frank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very well written explanation on the differences between the Classic & Pro II filters and I agree with everything you said. The Pro II series is easier to transport due to the handles.

I do prefer the Classic series and will probably only buy that style from now on. The 2028 was my 1st filter and while I still use it, I did have the issues that you stated.

For the price and ease of use, my opinion, the Classic model is the only way to go.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

After using a ProII for six years the top Oring leaked and next service will need to be replaced. I have another ProII that is five years young and has not given me a problem once. I have a ProIII that is nearing or is five years in use and is working flawlessly, just a bit of a pain due to the two intakes when priming. The proII's flow well over 200gph with media, I bucket tested a 2028 and got 225+ gph. I do not really use the site gages and clean every three months or so.

I like the Pro line for its ease in cleaning the baskets and am not sorry for one moment purchasing one.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Deeda said:


> The Pro II series is easier to transport due to the handles.


Dang. I knew I missed something. 

Thanks for the kudos fellas. I hate to waste money so I research purchases with a 'measure twice, cut once' mentality. And I learned a long time ago that whatever thing you might be shopping for, the plain jane product that's been around since grandpa had real teeth is usually the one to get. It's still good to get some corroboration though.

And fox, I'm sure the Pro II is very nice, and I didn't mean to allege it's of poor quality. But the issues I mentioned are easy to confirm even if they only happen for the minority of owners. They all fail or have some problem eventually, but the Classic gets you there with money left in your pocket. That's all. :thumb:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

No need to justify youself you did not step on my toes. I was lucky enough to get my cans on ebay. After like five or six failed attempts I got the 2028 for $175 being the sole bidder on a new unit and $25 more for the 2026 with both install kits new in box. Patience is a virtue and I am not in a hurry to part with my hard earned cash.

Any canister can be damaged and I am not certain if I am just a bit more cautious when servicing mine or others are mebbe just a bit less careful.


----------

